# Cứ 3 giây là có 1 hũ được bán ra, đây có phải loại sáp tẩy trang Hàn hot nhất thế giới?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (10/6/18)

*Tuy không phải sản phẩm gì quá mới mẻ, thậm chí là đã được ra mắt rất lâu rồi nhưng đến nay, độ hot của sáp tẩy trang nhà Banila & Co vẫn không hề giảm sút.*

Bên cạnh các loại nước hay dầu tẩy trang thì việc dùng sáp tẩy trang để loại bỏ bụi bẩn, cặn trang điểm cũng là phương pháp hot, không chỉ ở các nước châu Á mà còn ở nhiều quốc gia Âu Mỹ. Vậy, trong số muôn vàn loại sáp đang được bán trên thị trường, đâu là ứng viên ưu tú nhất? Câu trả lời là sản phẩm Clean It Zero, đến từ thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc Banila & Co.

_

_
_Với thành tích sold out liên tục, liệu đây có phải loại sáp tẩy trang hot nhất thế giới?_
​Người ta tính được rằng, trung bình cứ 3,2 giây là có 1 hũ Clean It Zero được bán ra, chứng minh được sức hút lớn không tưởng của nó. Sau khi hoành hành tại Hàn Quốc và nhiều nước châu Á, nó cuối cũng được bán tại Mỹ. Sau 10 ngày xuất hiện trên hệ thống mua sắm Amazon với giá 21 USD (khoảng 478.000 VNĐ), sản phẩm này chính thức rơi vào tình trạng hết hàng.

Một lưu ý mà bạn cần biết là Clean It Zero bản được bán tại Mỹ sẽ có bao bì cũng như kết cấu sản phẩm khác hơn đôi chút, so với bản bán tại Hàn.

_

_
_Sáp tẩy trang Clean It Zero bản Hàn (trái) và bản được bán tại Mỹ (phải)._
​Có rất nhiều lý do giải thích vì sao Clean It Zero lại được yêu thích đến thế. Trước tiên, chính la mức giá phải chăng, không quá đắt mà lượng sản phẩm trong hũ lại có khá nhiều, đủ để bạn dùng được lâu dài. Thứ hai là về kết cấu nhẹ nhàng, lớp sáp mềm khá dễ tán đều trên mặt, cho phép bạn thoải mái massage và dễ dàng tẩy hết lớp makeup hay bụi bẩn còn sót lại.

_

_
_Khả năng làm sạch đáng kinh ngạc của Clean It Zero._
​Bên cạnh đó, thành phần dịu nhẹ với chiết xuất đu đủ, tre, chiết xuất cây bạch chỉ, Vitamin E cùng nhiều chất lành tính cũng không gây dị ứng hay khô da, trái lại, còn giúp da săn chắc và giúp người dùng thấy thư thái hơn hẳn.



​
_Nguồn: Daily Mail_​


----------

